# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Gặp rắc rối với Nokia 5233(Video Clip)

## slight_wind01

mình mới tải 1 số clip về thẻ nhớ máy nokia 5233 .nhưng khi vào xem thì máy báo là " lỗi không phát được media clip " .mình vào real player nhưng máy cũng báo vậy .mỉnh đã tham khảo và sử dụng 1 số cách trên google nhưng ko được .mình đổi đuôi đúng là 3gp và định dạng size đúng là 360x640 nhưng máy cứ không phát được.các bạn giúp mình với .thanks

----------

